# Born May 23rd, 2020



## Basiltheplant (Jan 2, 2017)

I work rat rescue and currently have a litter of seven rats that I am trying to adopt out. There are two boys and five girls. All super sweet and friendly. All PEWs. 
We are located in South Jersey, USA. If you are interested, please reach out to me, please be aware that pictures of cages as well as a vet reference and two personal references will be needed. Adoption fee is $15 per rat


----------



## Newtorats (Jun 28, 2021)

I really wish I could get more rats but even if this were not a year old post for rats on the other side of the country xD my mom won’t let me get more rats


----------

